# أحلى أرق فستان زفاف



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*أحلى وأرق وأرخص فستان زفاف















       هوريكم 







ليه الاستعجال يا بنات
















ثمنه رخيص















غير مكلف











ربنا يسعدكم












خلاص هو ده الفستان














صدقونى جنان خالص​*














[url=http://www.0zz0.com]
	
[/URL]

*
طبعا عجبكوا جهزوا بقه منادي الورق​*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة

شكرا  على  الفستان الحامي

اقصد الرائع

ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 سبتمبر 2008)

هو ينفع لو الناس فى الفرح عايزه مناديل العروسه يبقى معاها هينفع فى الفرح يعنى ****ميرسى على الصوره


----------



## *malk (24 سبتمبر 2008)

هى العروسة عندها دور برد ولا حاجة؟


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلو دة اوى بدل ما احنا بنكون بنشر عرق ومش لاقين 

مناديل 

فرح منه فيه 

مفيش بكو لاان يطنط ​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك  الرب معاك*


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*أه هينفع وهيوفر للعريس ثمن الفستان شكرا الرب يسعدك​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا مش برد بتوفر للعريس ههههههههه  الرب يسعدك​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*وينع ابعد أكل الجاتوه هههههههه  الرب معاكى يسعدك شكرا​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكره جديده برضه تصدق*
*منها توفير *
*ومنها لما حد يعيط يمسح في فستاني *
*مش عارفين من غيرك كنا عملنا ايه يا نهيسي*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب لو  جه عليه مايه  هيبوش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى على الفستان الرقيق ده​


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*وأحنا ليه نحط ميه أصلا جنبه ههههههههه           شكرا ليك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

صدق حلو الواحد ياخدله بكرة مناديل بدل الكولا
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك


----------



## Esther (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جامد جامد موت
انا ياما شفت موديلات لفساتين افراح
بس عمرى ماشفت كده قبل كده​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله يسعدك ويفرحك ,,, انتى تستاهلى فستان من الؤلؤ والماس 

بس ادعينا وهتشوفى سلام يسوع*​


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا اخى النهيسى على الفستان 
كويس انك قلتلى الطرقة دى على الاقل لو اتجوزت .... لو ....... دة لو
ابقى اوفر واعملها فستان على ايدى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*اية الرقة والجمال دة يا نهيسي
هو دة التوفير والا بلاش
بس هنلبسة لعروستك يوم فرحك
بس اوعي تدايق لو حتة اتقطعت*


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

عقبال فرحك هههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*للأسف أنا متزوج هههههههههههه

ربنا يسعدكم ويكون معاكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه 
تحفه 
مرسىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> تحفه
> مرسىىىى ياباشا ​



*شكرا للذوق الجميل منكم​*


----------



## yousteka (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة جديدة بردة


مرسي يانهيسي دائما بتجبلنا اختراعات مفيدة


----------



## Bolbola142 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ده بس عشان لما تاكل حاجه في الفرح الفستان مايتوسخش هههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> فكرة جديدة بردة
> 
> 
> مرسي يانهيسي دائما بتجبلنا اختراعات مفيدة



*شكرا لذوقك الرب معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> ده بس عشان لما تاكل حاجه في الفرح الفستان مايتوسخش هههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي


*
فكره حلوه منك هههههههههه  شكرا​*


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليكم جدا​*


----------



## نفرتاري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*هو ده فستان ولا محل مناديل

دة الناس اول متشوف الفستان هيجلها برد

ولو الفستان انقطع تدريه بمنديل فستان موفر جدا

مرسى يا نهيسى ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هو ده فستان ولا محل مناديل
> 
> دة الناس اول متشوف الفستان هيجلها برد
> 
> ...


*
دى أختراعات ولعلمك الفستان حقيقى مش للضحك فقط
ربنا يسعدك​*


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه
ده لو العريس عنده برد*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو أوى الفستان ده بس يا ترى لو الدنيا مطرت هيكون موقف العروسة إيه ؟ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يبقى العروسة هتبوش


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ده لو العريس عنده برد*



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  العروسه هى المريضه جدا

الرب معاكى


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> حلو أوى الفستان ده بس يا ترى لو الدنيا مطرت هيكون موقف العروسة إيه ؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يبقى العروسة هتبوش



_*مفيش مطر الجوازه فى الصيف ههههههههه

شكرا للمرور الرب معاكم​*_


----------

